# Money Transfer from Northern Ireland



## cavanMan (4 Mar 2012)

Hi guys

Whats the best way to transfer money from a personal sterling account to a ROI personal bank account??? my client wants to pay me for work i done but he is been charged £25 for this transfer!!

is there a cheaper way for this transfer??

hope someone can advise.

kind regards


----------



## Time (4 Mar 2012)

Depends on how much is involved really. Paypal or moneybookers would be a cheaper way.


----------



## cavanMan (4 Mar 2012)

This is it....its only a small amount, it doesn't matter whether its £10 or £10.000 its still the same transaction fee which sucks.....


----------



## Time (4 Mar 2012)

That is the nature of the beast when dealing with foreign exchange transactions.


----------



## cavanMan (4 Mar 2012)

I know......thanks for the replys


----------



## Mizen Head (4 Mar 2012)

I assume your client is paying you a Euro amount. If he bought a Euro draft in his bank for the amount due and posted the draft to you, the charge should be minimal


----------



## Time (4 Mar 2012)

Indeed, but you will have to wait a while (10 days plus) for the draft to clear.


----------



## cavanMan (5 Mar 2012)

Hi Guys

Thanks for the replys......euro bank draft looks like the handiest

thanks again.


----------

